# What superfat percentages do you use?



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

As I do this time every year Im playing with my formula. One thing I'm looking at is my superfat percentage. I have always done 5% (except for coconut salt bars) but today I made a test batch at 6% and am wondering if I should try one at 7% and/or 8%. At what point does the soap become more susceptible to DOS and at what point does it interfere with the soap's lathering? Or does it not affect those things at all? A higher percentage means more unsaponified oils left in the bar, right? And that makes the soap less drying or just more oily feeling? I'll see for myself in a few weeks when my soaps are cured but I'd like to know your take on it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2010)

I have never went higher than 5 percent with the goat milk you are already superfatting some.. It will make a big difference in lather, but not sure on DOS, as I have had that without superfatting
Barb


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

5% with GM, 7% without. I tried higher than 5 in a GM bar - but it was too much for me. The bar was too soft and the lather not as nice.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I always superfat at 5% as well. I always liked the feel of the soap at that and with adding milk I figured I didn't need to go any higher so I've never tried higher superfats with my regular recipe. I like making coconut/shea butter soaps once in a while (with milk) and I superfat those at 15%. I guess I'm still experimenting around with those though.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

5%, higher for salt bars. I figure that with the GM I don't need to worry about it. My customers are very happy that my soap doesn't leave a film on their skin :? but still leaves it feeling soft...so I'm afraid to change it too much! Higher sf takes longer to cure, too, which I don't have time for.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh, now there's something I didn't know....longer cure time, huh? I definitely do not want that! LOL So it looks like 5% is the norm and I should just leave well enough alone then.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I wanted to clarify that the reason there is a longer cure time with superfatting is that the soap is softer so you need to get even more water out than usual, not because superfatting adds water.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

My soaps are soft soaps. They take alot longer to cure but with Lindsey's skin I found something that works. She is the reason I started making soap so I really don't want to change much in my recipe. I am working on another one that will be less superfatty and more balanced as a bar, or so says the soap calc, so it might be a secondary recipe for certain scents.
Tam


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I never had a clue what superfatting even was until recently. I would look at the chart at "thesage" and just go for the middle number, which was 6 or 7. I finally figured out what superfat meant, and how it could affect my soap, so I dropped it to 5% and have had better results. My bars were fairly hard before, but the lower percent allows me greater room for error on the side of adding fragrance. Some fragrances seem to make a softer, oilier bar. Since lowering my superfat % I don't seem to have that problem anymore, and have had fewer botched batches.


----------

